# Eclipse 3 ODNA light upgrade



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

I searched every where on how to upgrade my Eclipse 3 hood to give out more light on the cheap..

I saw the retro fit kits but they were not cheap.

AHsupply kit was not too exspesive $45 plus shipping

then i found ODNA (over driven Normal Output)
http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Overdriven-Normal-Output-ODNO/18/

So I went to Home Depot and bought a Sylvania Ballast for $15 and some new fangled push connectors $2, and a three prong power plug $9.

Now out of my eclipse Hood I should be getting some were around 70 watts or a little less, on a 29 gal tank.

This is my first plant tank so 2 wpg should a great starting point.

Just need to find some good cheap 24" bulbs to put in, since the ones in now are pretty old and turning black on the ends.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You DIY people are so impressive!


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

it was cheap... and clean..


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

OMGsh. Mind putting up pics on how u did it and so on?? I have the SAME TANK and im so confused on how to upgrade the lighting.. u know how they gave us some crap 2x15 watts for 29 gallons, around 1wpg.. sucky for planted, so if u could post up pics, would be great!


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

sure thing..

basically take it apart, unwire the old set up and wire in the new ballast..

I also added some vents since it will get hotter.


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

THANKS man, never thought it would of been so easy, mind sending me the link for where you found the info? Appreciated much ~EDIT~ WOOPS, sorry bout that, didn't see ur link


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Remember to put up some pics of ur new lighting fixture so i can see!  And i know i sound stupid right now asking so many questions, but, Last one, Will the same concept work with my 18"? Cuz i just measured my lighting, and the current ballast is 18".


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

The link is in the original post, look up

fixture looks exactly the same as it did before the upgrade except for the two extra holes in the lid.

I cut the original ballast off and connected the new ballast to the end of the cord and from the other end of the ballast connected to a grounded AC plug.

Should work fine in the 18" if you want to fit the ballast in the hood it would depend on which one you get.


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hm, well, im going out to look for the things today. I live in Toronto, So i got some Canadian Tires / Home Depots near me and I was wondering if I use the same bulb, or a different bulb once I switch the ballasts?


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

as far as I know the same bulb should be fine.. but I am just getting into this hobby...

I switched bulbs since the ones I had where old..


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, we'll I just took out my plastic thing(White opaque hood or w.e under light) and there wasn't a ballast? There were only 2 little shiny things in the middle, would those be the magnetic ballasts? And where did u put the new ballast? Just in the hood? Cuz I don't think it'll fit in mine :|


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

the old ballast is at the end of the cord... its the square box that looks like a transformer..

pretty much where I put mine..


----------



## harshal1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

hey, Well, i went to Home Depot, turns out that they didn't carry electric ballasts? You can't use magnetic ballasts for OD right? Btw, is your ballast a F32T8?


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

My Ballast is the Sylvania version of that one..


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

I ended up drilling two holes to vent, along with taking off the clear plastic bulb cover.


----------



## m-jackson (Dec 23, 2008)

If this confuses you here is a couple of links
http://www.geocities.com/teeley2/overdrv1.html
http://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/10637-overdriving-fluorescent-lights.html
On the second he has a link to FAQ. I just could not resist not going to his first page.
Betcha your bottom dollar as they say that these people are serious. lol


----------

